# polishing the fold in a panel



## tehvlb (Mar 27, 2018)

i have some scuffs on the upper rear quarter panels (where it meets the boot lid) likely caused by the previous owner pulling a air hose over the car to reach the wheels.

is there any considerations to be aware of before machine polishing this?

would i be better with a 4" pad on a 3" backing plate (kinda spot polishing) for this area?

thanks guys:thumb:


----------



## ENEP (Mar 20, 2017)

Small/spot-pads are great for polishing in tight areas. 

Can you post a picture of the area? Makes it easier to give advice on what to use and consider.


----------



## tehvlb (Mar 27, 2018)

ENEP said:


> Small/spot-pads are great for polishing in tight areas.
> 
> Can you post a picture of the area? Makes it easier to give advice on what to use and consider.


----------

